# Yesterday's News Litter



## h4ywii (Oct 12, 2010)

I have heard good things about Yesterday's News Litter. I just bought the cat litter Yeterday's News from Petsmart and then found out there was rabbit litter by Yesterday's News. The cat bag is much bigger though, so it seems more economical -



Anyways, economical isn't my main concern here. I just wanted to make sure that the cat version is safe to use. So, is Yesterday's News for cats the same as Yesterday's News for rabbits? Is it safe to use the cat kind and is it ok for my rabbit to ingest if he eats some of it? 



THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 12, 2010)

this is what the rabbit yesterdays news says 
# Texture specially designed for rabbits
# Formed pellets provide highly-effective odor control
# Easy clean-up â pellet retains shape when wet
# Up to 3x more moisture absorbent than traditional pine and cedar shavings* â high absorbency helps keep habitat clean and dry
# Low dust compared to pine and cedar shavings
# Perfume free
# Non-toxic**

and this is what the cat yesterdays news says.
# Made with recycled paper
# Packaging is recyclable (where facilities exists)
# Unscented â no fragrance
# 3x more moisture absorbent than clay*
# 99.7% dust free
# Tough on odors
# Non-toxic (safe if ingested)
# Designed for low tracking


im not sure what specially designed pellets means....but they both say non toxic....ive never used it before i use wood stove pellets cuz its way cheaper..my buns dont nibble on their litter but the ones that dig in their litter get a grate over their litter so they cant dig..if u have a nibbler id prob do the grate thing...cuz no matter how non toxic something is if enough of it is ingested it could still cause probs..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 12, 2010)

It is the same thing I have used both without concern. 
However, wood stove pellets aka horse stall bedding is a lot cheaper, and just as good in my eyes


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 13, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> It is the same thing I have used both without concern.
> However, wood stove pellets aka horse stall bedding is a lot cheaper, and just as good in my eyes


Yep, ditto! YN is a good litter, and I used it for a long time. The cat stuff is exactly the same and works great, but wood stove pellets are so much cheaper and work just as well.


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't know there was YN for rabbits! I use the cat stuff and it works good, but Hershey hates to step on it! I am going to look for the rabbit version, maybe that won't bother him so much!


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 18, 2010)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> I didn't know there was YN for rabbits! I use the cat stuff and it works good, but Hershey hates to step on it! I am going to look for the rabbit version, maybe that won't bother him so much!


I wouldn't bother getting the rabbit version - it's exactly the same thing as the cat version, but more expensive. If he doesn't like to step on the cat version he won't like the rabbit one either. Sorry! Maybe something softer like carefresh would help? You could just add a thin layer to the top of his regular litter.


----------



## Kimmerre (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to use Yesterday's News, and changed over to Equine Fresh because of the massive price difference. It was $18 a bag to $6 a bag. I had asked on here if it was okay for her, and everyone said yes. I've been using it for months and it works great, no strong smell either. Plus I'm saving a lot of money!!!


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 19, 2010)

I have purchased both the rabbit bag and cat bag and haven't noticed any difference (other than size of the bag). Just make sure when you get the cat one that you get the unscented one. The store I go to sells both and there isn't a lot of difference in the bags.


----------

